# xorg server already running(?), fatal error.

## HenryPeters

Did a fresh install of Gentoo from the 2012 liveDVD (one of many attempts)... Using genkernel (modified with genkernel menuconfig)...  Boots into root very well (it seems), emerged xorg server (etc.), seemed to go well...   tried to do 'startx' (from chrooted liveDVD) & got the following (my wgetpaste log):

 *Quote:*   

> [ 13565.952] _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
> 
> [ 13565.952] _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
> 
> [ 13565.953] 
> ...

 

It's at http://bpaste.net/show/109358/ but so short, thought I would just quote it here.

I also tried running startx from booting in to root... but apparently the log was a no show, though if memory serves me, similar statement (xorg-server running, failed).

So before I go on any longer... is there anything that I can do, to help me understand & (start) to rectify this situation (heading toward Gnome desktop).

Thanks a lot.

Henry

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> tried to do 'startx' (from chrooted liveDVD)

  don't do that 

do this instead *Quote:*   

> I also tried running startx from booting in to root

 

then run 

```
wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf

ls /etc/X11/Sessions | wgetpaste

lspci -k | wgetpaste

rc-update show | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf #expect file not found

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/98-keyboard.conf #may get file not found

wgetpaste /etc/env.d/90xsession

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste # preferred, or if this fails

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

post url's

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## HenryPeters

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   tried to do 'startx' (from chrooted liveDVD)  don't do that 
> 
> do this instead *Quote:*   I also tried running startx from booting in to root 
> 
> then run [code]wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf
> ...

 

Thanks for advice Donahue (really!).  I did as you suggested & came up with these (to me rather weird) results I'll put (fairly approximately) what I found below each command):

Code:

wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf

      [I'll call this A1] "Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or --debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose correctly." [didn't know how to do this]

      Code:

ls /etc/X11/Sessions | wgetpaste

      [Same as A1]

Code:

lspci -k | wgetpaste

      "-bash: command not found. No inputread. Nothing to paste."

Code:

rc-update show | wgetpaste

Code:

       [Same as A1]

Code:

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf #expect file not found

      "No such file found."

Code:

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/98-keyboard.conf #may get file not found

      "No such file found."

Code:

wgetpaste /etc/env.d/90xsession

      "No such file found."

Code:

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

      [Same as A1]

Code:

zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste # preferred, or if this fails

     [Same as A1]

Code:

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

      [Sme as A1]

Ok, that being said, I looked into '/etc/portage/make.conf' (via nano, it was there!) & lo & behold, I found what (perhaps) may be at least part of the problem/s (?).  My CONFIG_ form may not be 100% (I only took some notes of what seemed relevant), but you may get the idea (hopefully).

First a comment: I know uvesa is supposed to be enabled... I did not find that CONFIG_ file when I did the genkernel all menuconfig, but found it now by the above commented means it read as:

CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set.

However VESA was a '=y'

As I have a SiS integrated video chip, there were two SiS drivers "not set" (which kind of puzzles me, as I thought I did enable all relevant SiS drivers in menuconfig... Perhaps those were for hardware that was not mine, I think (now) there were some such)... & certainly listed both vesa & sis in 'make.conf' as well as put uvesa as a video parameter in grub.conf... 

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

&

CONFIG_FRAMBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONTS is not set

So, not so sure all of these are relevant... but that's the gist of it.

It might be helpful for me, in case it's helpful for you too... to go back into the above mentioned file, & to change some settings (whatever they might be), what to do about it... after the config changes are made. Of course, I can go back into the config file by means of the liveDVD, & make a copy (text?) to post, though I realize that might be unwieldy & quite large... Perhaps some suggestions what to look for (beside the above CONFIG_...).

Thanks again for all your help.

Henry

----------

## DONAHUE

either

if you can boot the installed gentoo system to the CLI terminal and have internet connection, boot the newly installed gentoo:

or

if you don't have an internet connection with gentoo booted, boot the cd, mount the gentoo partitions, and enter the chroot:

in either case, run 

```
emerge wgetpaste pciutils gentoolkit

wgetpaste -h
```

this should tell whether wgetpaste is installed in gentoo.

if wgetpaste is confirmed to be installed, run: 

```
wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf 

ls /etc/X11/Sessions | wgetpaste 

lspci -k | wgetpaste 

rc-update show | wgetpaste 

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf #expect file not found 

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/98-keyboard.conf #may get file not found 

wgetpaste /etc/env.d/90xsession 

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config # if zcat failed or if in the chroot
```

 and post the url's returned.

----------

## HenryPeters

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> either if you can boot the installed gentoo system to the CLI terminal and have internet connection, boot the newly installed gentoo:
> 
> or if you don't have an internet connection with gentoo booted, boot the cd, mount the gentoo partitions, and enter the chroot:
> 
> in either case, run 
> ...

 

Back from the remoter regions... Let me see if I can describe in some kind of comprehensible way:

I tried your suggestion re (re)installations, via root terminal (i.e., booting into my install of gentoo, & yes, I do have internet connect) of wgetpaste pciutils & gentoolkit. Even though I definitely did emerge wget... earlier (from chroot) it at least appeared to install... then emerge hit pciutils & failed, so I tried each in turn (to emerge), wget... did appear to (re)emerge... but the other two failed... I then tried all of the commands you listed, & basically read like I said before.

So then I went to the liveDVD, chrooted... & did the attempts at emerging again, this time all went well (or appeared to be). I started doing wget... commands again...  then I did some other after, probably noteworthy, especially re menuconfig, & then basically went back to my XP OS, then (surprise to me now) apparently some of the urls actually showed up when booted into Windows; it is a surprise, as I tried the urls from the liveDVD, & got consistent  *Quote:*   

> Sorry, but the page you requested was not found on this server.

  whereas, here, I only got several such reports (as you may see below): 

*wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf

Same as A1 earlier post

*ls /etc/X11/Sessions | wgetpaste

http://bpaste.net/show/109544/

*lspci -k | wgetpaste

"'lspci' command not found"

*rc-update show | wgetpaste

http://bpaste.net/show/109542/

*wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://bpaste.net/show/109543/

*wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf #expect file not found

"No such file."

*wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/98-keyboard.conf #may get file not found

"No such file."

*wgetpaste /etc/env.d/90xsession

"No such file."

*zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste

http://bpaste.net/show/109545/

*wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config # if zcat failed or if in the chroot

http://bpaste.net/show/109546/

& sorry, I did not do this in the order you gave, i.e., the urls will be out of order...

As I mentioned in an earlier post here, I have some concerns re the 'menuconfig' that is, I think there are some necessary changes there, & ALSO need to be able update properly after any changes (I think this is a rather serious omission in the installation (& other handbooks, manuals I've seen, as especially us "beginners" are bound to make mistakes... & rectifying is a necessary part of the learning process... otherwise (speaking from some personal experience here now) there is created a TENDENCY to give up on things Gentoo, & in many cases, I think that's probably not a good thing... long(er) term)

Any way, hoping this makes some sense, & got most every thing correct. I'll let you go through the links above, if you would, & see if you can glean any likely relevant information to appropriately (as possible) come to some satisfactory resolve (basic working system).

With thanks.

Henry

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd run  *Quote:*   

> lspci

  look for vga compatible controller, what make and model is your video card?

mount the gentoo partitions, 

```
wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf
```

, post url here

----------

## HenryPeters

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> boot cd run  *Quote:*   lspci  look for vga compatible controller, what make and model is your video card?
> 
> mount the gentoo partitions, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I couldn't get wget to work 

```
(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # wgetpaste /etc/portage/make.conf

Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or

--debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose it correctly,
```

 but here is the out put from lspci (& the answer to your query re my video controller is at the bottom of is code listing) :

```
(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 761/M761 Host (rev 01)                                      

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)                         

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] LPC Controller (rev 36)             

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 IDE Controller (rev 01)                              

00:03.0 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)                              

00:03.1 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)                              

00:03.2 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)                              

00:03.3 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller                                       

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)                   

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA (rev 01)                                             

00:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Motorola DSP56361 Digital Signal Processor (rev 01)                                

00:0d.0 Serial controller: 3Com Corp, Modem Division 56K FaxModem Model 5610 (rev 01)                             

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration   

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map                               

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller                           

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control                     

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
```

= = = = = = = =>>>

 & this is the contents of my /etc/portage/make.conf file (for what ever it may be worth):

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

= = = = = = = =>>>

Hope this is of some help.

Henry

----------

## DONAHUE

I have no sis experience, however:

boot gentoo:

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 This allows modifying the kernel configuration

edit the menuconfig to: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> 
> --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                   
> ...

 when done editing, exit enough times to get   *Quote:*   

> Do you wish to save your new configuration ? <ESC><ESC> 
> 
>  to continue.
> 
> < Yes >      <  No  >

  Say yes, then wait for genkernel to complete. Then 

```
emerge xorg-server xf86-video-sis x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev xterm twm xclock

reboot
```

When rebooted try 

```
startx
```

 again

----------

## HenryPeters

[quote="DONAHUE"]I have no sis experience, however:

<snip>

boot gentoo:

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 This allows modifying the kernel configuration

edit the menuconfig to: *Quote:*   

>  when done editing, exit enough times to get   *Quote:*   Do you wish to save your new configuration ? <ESC><ESC> 
> 
>  to continue.
> 
> < Yes >      <  No  >  Say yes, then wait for genkernel to complete. Then 
> ...

 

Thanks Donahue, I will try... (& try, etc.).

Regards,

Henry

----------

## HenryPeters

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 

  Say yes, then wait for genkernel to complete. Then 

```
emerge xorg-server xf86-video-sis x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev xterm twm xclock

reboot
```

When rebooted try 

```
startx
```

 again[/quote]

Sorry to say Donahue, though I tried everything you suggested... & it still did not work... I'm wondering if you might know of some person or persons (better still) who might be able to appraise this situation...(i.e., the SiS chipset) & it's possibilities (or not)?

Another item, that this difficulty is raising for me... it is rather apparent my graphic card (& probably even the cpu), are making for even more difficulties in getting away from Windows... What I'm getting at, is I have been contemplating & starting research on a used Mac (where my $$ falls), I did start out in computers with Apple & then Macs, & what I'm wondering here is do you know if Macs (thinking of, say, a G5 desktop) are compatible with dual boot; Gentoo & OS 10.xx etc.?

But if you have further suggestions to try, I'll do my best.

Thanks again,

Henry

----------

## DONAHUE

I'm assuming the emerge worked but startx failed yet again?

boot gentoo, 

```
wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

post the url please

----------

## HenryPeters

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I'm assuming the emerge worked but startx failed yet again?
> 
> boot gentoo, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, everything (seemed) to go smoothly until 'startx' seemed a little different failure messages (plus, there are some error messages that flash by to quickly for me to read, when booting into root, that I have been neglecting to mention), but failure at 0x0 (or something like this). I tried a wget... <file you mentioned> but like before (at various phases), no log could be found...

I will try again (a little later; I have been doing this "install" for well over a week, almost solid) from chroot... but not too optimistic...  What kind of puzzles me, is that an advantage some have found, utilizing Linux is claims are made that older machines can be made to work with it...  I think even if I resolve this problem here, I'm interested in moving to another machine, namely the Mac I spoke of earlier... any hints about that you may be able to offer, would be appreciated too.

Henry

P.s., perhaps from chroot I might copy some info into a text file & post any seeming relevant information.

----------

## DONAHUE

wgetpaste has sometimes worked. 

Does it work when gentoo is booted?

Does it work when the cd is booted?

Does it work when the cd is booted and you are in the chroot?

----------

## HenryPeters

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> wgetpaste has sometimes worked. 
> 
> Does it work when gentoo is booted?
> 
> Does it work when the cd is booted?
> ...

 

I think it worked when there are actually logs to be got... (just a theory, but several times, I went to the location where the log was supposed to be (via liveDVD, & indeed there were nothing that resembled a log of attempted events), that is, I think it has worked in both chroot & root, when booting into install... haven't tried it just from the DVD (I did make a Gentoo CD, but have never used it). But it all seems rather a jumble at the moment, because I've gone through quite a few permutations, mostly focusing upon what the heck is going on (or not) with my install/hardware, etc.

Also,when wget has not worked, it never "complained" about not being there... just no log to report.

Henry

----------

## HenryPeters

[Henry wrote  *Quote:*   

> I went back into genkernel menuconfig all this morning... plus looked closer at configuring xorg for the server, I basically turned off the framebuffer drivers (as the handbook so states (hopefully)). I think there were a few other things I did... re-emerged the files you suggested above... did an env update, etc., & rebooted. Failed again, & wget didn't find any log to paste, but I did get a message JUST AFTER the kernel compiled... that read as follows:

 

I did another rebuild of the genkernel all, etc. (minor changes) this morning...  still no startx functioning... wget would not get the /var... log file... but earlier, I went into chroot... & found the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the day before (i.e., my last post here), which according to wget... wasn't supposed to be there (!) so I saved it as a text file... I could post it here, but it will be rather long & will not do so unless you (or someone) would be willing to check it out.

Truth be known, I have just about had it with Gentoo & this machine... (I just do not have the time to do this dubious detective work), so it all may be a moot point very soon... when I try some other flavor of Linux... to get by until I can get some other machinery that might work with Gentoo... which does seem in principle, very like the OS I could use... however, it is all rather abstract for me, at this point, since it does not actually function (& quite likely because of my doing something wrong, but even that may be dubious).

Thanks for all your time & efforts Donahue... 

Regards,

Henry

----------

